# Straw Blind Camo



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Has anyone tried to make a "killer weed" type of premade blind camo with actual wheat or barley straw? is it durable enough or not worth the effort? I am thinking of straw bundles ziptied to a clothespin that you could quickly clip to stubble straps.


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

Havent tried it but wouldent it be easier if you just put the stubble through the straps each morning or leave it stubbled. that way you have the same stubble and weeds each time.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Ive tried that and it gets beat up from being folded up. My other option im thinking of is using raffia and making my own "killer weed" type bundles


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I have made zip tie-cloths pin bundles from dried grass, wheat stubble and harvest gold killer weed!! Works great! Beats the hell out of stubbling everytime you use blind. Only thing I want to change is replace wooden cloths pins with plastic. More durable!!! Should add, I have had bundles for 4 years and they still look great. I store them in a 30 gal plastic garbage can.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Wouldn't work because the straw changes color during the course of the fall from sunlight and moisture.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

Works great when straw changes colors I add the dried grass bundles to darken it. I use this set up all fall and it has never failed!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

I am thinking that it will definitely work better than a poorly stubbled blind. If as a minimum i get some good base camo and breakup out of it with natural added to get the color closer I'll be happy.i called jstern and i can get 25lbs of raffia for 100 bucks. Anyone want to split an order with me?


----------

